# Ginger Kitten in Bristol (UK).



## SuperSimoholic (Sep 16, 2010)

*Glad to inform you guys that little Flare here has a home.

My sister has made room for her in her family. The only reason they didn't take her in the first place is because they have birds but they had a re-think.

Thanks for looking and sorry if I got your hopes up!*


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Would you like me to try and find a rescue to take her?, that way you know she will be fully vaccinated etc and all possible homes will be home checked to make sure she goes to the right home for her, if you would like our help email me at [email protected] and I forward you a template of questions to answer


----------



## SuperSimoholic (Sep 16, 2010)

Thanks kelly-joy!

That would probably be best. Also I can imagine a lot of people that would be interested are only so because they'll see her as a cash cow through breeding (not real breeding, but "let the cat out and see what happens" breeding), and I know a shelter will spay her.

I know she'll be easy to re-home, she still very small and she's got such a lovely nature.

I'll hold on for a bit though, I think my partners father seems interested and is making his mind up. He's already got a cat and takes very good care of it, but I think he's not sure about it because his cat is a bit funny with other cats.
I think I'll give him some info from this sit on how to introduce cats together and see if that'll sway him!


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

hope you manage to sort something out for the gorgeous little one


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

fingers crossed he will take her, but if he won't then you have my email


----------

